# Hello VI Control members - from In Production Music



## inproductionmusic (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi,

Just joined this great forum and already finding it useful!

I'm a pro composer and do bespoke and library work under my label name: In Production Music.

www.inproductionmusic.com
www.facebook.com/inproductionmusic

Clients/ Credits include: EMI, BBC, Channel 4, MTV, Mock The Week, 30 Rock, Sky Sports etc. 

My reel: http://www.inproductionmusic.com/examples.php (www.inproductionmusic.com/examples.php)

IPM :D


----------



## stonzthro (Mar 16, 2012)

Nice website! Welcome to vi-control!


----------



## inproductionmusic (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks a lot! 

IPM :D


----------



## Reegs (Mar 16, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Frederick Russ (Mar 17, 2012)

Glad you found us. Welcome!


----------

